# How to make a smallie rise



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Going to be hitting the river hard this year for Smallies. Been messing around with a bunch of terrestrials but wondering what you guys think would be the best for topwater presentation.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

Use realistic poppers

I use these for spin casting and fly fishing

Can't go wrong with a tiny torpedo either

If you start smallie fishing in the spring remember to try bouncing crawdad imitations


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

it depends on conditions for me.if the water is moving fast,i want to use a chug type bait,or one that moves a lot of water.but in still pools or water,i want to use a walk the dog type bait,or some thing that doesent make a lot of noise or splash.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. For me there's nothing better than seeing a smallie crush a top water fly. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## christianfishn (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a lot of luck on the little miami last year with a floating wooly bugger tied with a deer hair body. Kinda funky lookin but it was a blast to mess with. I'de post a pic but don't have any tied upright now. Also when the waters clear an olive balsa popper w/ silli legs works great. go darker for murky water.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Try one of these...

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/fotw/2010/fotw20100628.php

Or these...






Brad


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Smallies are aggresive and curious, don't be afraid of bigger poppers they call fish in from a longer distance. My favorite for most conditions is a cupped faced popper like a BoogleBug in black or chartreuse. the key is make some noise and then deadstick the thing for 5-20 seconds. If the water is clear or its a shallow stream that can spook fish on occasion, in these situations I fish a bullet style that doesnt make much noise, these are really killer for sight fishing and wading but tend not to be great for bigger water. If you are fishing a light rod like a 4 or 5wt they are easier to cast as well. I also like really big hair frogs in larger streams, Big smallies love big food.
Now it just needs to be spring


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Keep it coming.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Simple, Dave's hopper on top, Clauser crayfish 3-4 feet below. 
All year long. 

Sometimes they like it on top. But they cannot resist a crayfish below. Best of both worlds.

Can't wait to hear your stories.
Rickerd


----------

